# Meeting



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Up my count of PuritanBoard encounters in the flesh from 2 to 3. I just had a very nice dinner with PuritanCovenanter and his youngest son. 

If any of you get a chance to meet Randy, don't pass it up! You will have fun and be edified. Just seeing his beard in person was an encouraging and rather awe-inspiring experience.


----------



## a mere housewife (May 16, 2008)

I think he is like one of those wonderful people in Tolkien.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 16, 2008)

Too bad I wasn't able to visit you when I was in Chicago . Oh well.. next time...or.. when it starts getting disgustingly cold, come to sunny Tucson AZ! It'll be awwwesoooome


----------



## toddpedlar (May 16, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Up my count of PuritanBoard encounters in the flesh from 2 to 3. I just had a very nice dinner with PuritanCovenanter and his youngest son.
> 
> If any of you get a chance to meet Randy, don't pass it up! You will have fun and be edified. Just seeing his beard in person was an encouraging and rather awe-inspiring experience.



Yes, but did he bring his Norseman helmet? Until you've seen Randy in that, I suspect the experience can only be partially satisfying


----------



## Herald (May 16, 2008)

joshua said:


> Come through Texarkana sometime! I'm not much fun, but Chloë's a blast!



Do I need a passport to get into Texarkana? Isn't that in Arkansas? That's another country, right?


----------



## a mere housewife (May 16, 2008)

Nikki I was sorry we didn't meet you when you were in Chicago too. We were in AZ last year. I don't suppose you know how to time warp?


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Josh, that may be sooner than you think. Hang on to your hat and don't go to California before June 6th.


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Todd, he didn't bring his Norseman helmet, but I think people at Ponderosa might have given us funny looks if he had. His beard was like Durin's, though, and that was enough for me.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 16, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> Nikki I was sorry we didn't meet you when you were in Chicago too. We were in AZ last year. I don't suppose you know how to time warp?



Oh it's funny you ask...

*jumps to the left... then steps to the right... puts hands on hips... then brings knees in tight..* uh.. we'll stop there hahahaha!  

Oh if you manage to get to Arizona again, you're welcome to stay at my house I've arranged to have a room for my office/guests, both of my roommates are awesome wanna be puritans! We're naming our house Casa de la Reformada, and we'll post the WCF and LBCF !


----------



## DMcFadden (May 16, 2008)

I think he bears a striking resemblance to his twin brother, except for the haircut and a few pounds.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2008)

Man, 
If any of you guys are passing through Indianapolis, Indiana just make sure you get to meet the young man I got to meet. He comes from good stock. 

He is a bit younger than I expected. I expected to meet this burly Missions Man who could look you in the eyes and melt you into believing the Gospel. But it was a 20 something kid with the intellect of a Professor. It was so cool. What a joy to meet him and his Mere Housewife. I didn't get to spend much time with her but I am looking forward to them both coming over soon. 

BTW Ruben, We forgot to pray together brother. I am sorry we didn't do that. We both have a lot of needs we could have gone to the father together on. I will be praying for you guys. 

Thanks for meeting with me Ruben. It was a blessing for me.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2008)

What do you think Dennis? Brothers separated when we were young and don't know each other?


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Hagrid may be Randy's twin, but Randy definitely has better taste in clothes! 

Randy, I realized that as well. But please know that we will be praying for your upcoming surgery, and if we can bring you a 3-oz. meat smoothie we'd be happy to do that. It was a real blessing to have you come over and be able to hang out.


----------



## a mere housewife (May 16, 2008)

Randy it was truly a joy to meet you. As is the picture comparing you to Hagrid.

Nikki, your whole method of time travel is making me sorrier we didn't meet you last year .


----------



## Pilgrim (May 16, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Come through Texarkana sometime! I'm not much fun, but Chloë's a blast!
> ...


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Another blessing is that Randy very generously gave me two books: a volume which contains W.G.T. Shedd's _Theological Essays_ and _Heteredoxy and Orthodoxy_ and Alan Conner's, _Covenant Children Today_.

I think the last time I enjoyed meeting someone that much was the last time we met a PB member. I sense a trend....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> I think he is like one of those wonderful people in Tolkien.



I think Randy is a regular Tom Bombadil (apologies to Paul M.) and I very much look forward to fellowshipping with him one day, on this side of heaven or the other.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > I think he is like one of those wonderful people in Tolkien.
> ...



The sad thing about being on PB is, that I will probably never get to meet any of you guys in the flesh this side of eternity - unless you all visit Ireland.


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

If we go to Belfast we'll let you know.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > a mere housewife said:
> ...



I have an ancestor buried in the Huguenot cemetery in Dublin. I've been wanting to go back for a while. Lord willing!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



I did not even know such a place existed.  Dublin is such a cool city, I will have to get back down there soon.


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Nikki, we would be very happy to be able to meet you. Surely at some point you'll take a random drive through the midwest in a minibus in order to find yourself or something?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Dublin is truly a fascinating city. I spent a little time on the campus at Trinity College, where some of my ancestors matriculated. Not to mention the pubs. 

But when you go back, you may wish to see that cemetery. Here are some links about it:

Huguenot cemetery gate in Dublin, Ireland
Huguenot cemetery, Dublin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2008)

Andrew,
There is a reason why you are called....

*The Puritanboard Librarian*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Up my count of PuritanBoard encounters in the flesh from 2 to 3. I just had a very nice dinner with PuritanCovenanter and his youngest son.
> 
> If any of you get a chance to meet Randy, don't pass it up! You will have fun and be edified. Just seeing his beard in person was an encouraging and rather awe-inspiring experience.



I'm planning on meeting you, Heidi, _and_ Randy (and kids) around the middle of August.


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, we're looking forward to that.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2008)

Big Time. We even mentioned your visit this evening. We decided you were going to take us out to Ruth's Chris Steakhouse. 

Ruth's Chris Steak House : Menu > Entrees

Notice there are no prices? Muuuuhhhh Haah Haah Haah Hah.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 16, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Nikki, we would be very happy to be able to meet you. Surely at some point you'll take a random drive through the midwest in a minibus in order to find yourself or something?



 I'm sure I'll take a trip to visit my old Chicago friends one of these days, and when I do I'll have to stop by and say hello, maybe not on a minibus.. but perhaps a rental car.  Oh.. y voy a praticar mi español con ustedes


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Nos avisas cuando vienes!

Bring a notebook when you come, Rich. You'll want to take down some good ammunition against paedo-baptism.


----------

